# dwalf caiman



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

hi im wondering if anybody is selling a hatchling dwarf caiman or knows any1 who will be in the near future?


----------



## dave71 (Feb 9, 2008)

you get one at hamm easy enough. I got mine there.


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

its dwarf not dwalf: victory:


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

how much did u pay if you dont mind me askin


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

at the risk of seeming to be stating the obvious, you got dwa or experience with crocodilians? even a dwarf isn't as easy as it sounds


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i have a small amount of experience and i am setting up a reptile shop atm the caiman will be on show in there


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

id love a lil more experience , does anyone in the northwest have a dwarf caimen and i cud come round any help would be amazing


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yea mate trust me on this one, experience would be, umm useful. a pet shop licence may allow you to keep them but that doesnt by default mean you have the experience required to keep them.

i remember the first time i worked with crocodilians. i was the confidant guy, i had worked with baby alligators, and countless venomous snakes so i figured this would be a natural progression. its not. a 4 foot female morelets crocodile stuck in someones fish pond under a grille is not a natural progression. they may be small but they have the potential to cause serious damage.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i know thats y im after people in the area with them to see if they can help me


----------



## Webby (Feb 20, 2009)

They are selling some here.
Cuviers Dwarf Caiman <em>(Paleosuchus palpebrosus)</em> Buy cheap Reptile Equipment
Appear to be good quality, CB, and the price doesn't look to bad. Not that I've had any experience with crocs :lol2:.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

you wanna trhink about swapping and not getting a dwarf caiman and getting a chinese alligator, there will be some available in a couple of months


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

leptophis said:


> you wanna trhink about swapping and not getting a dwarf caiman and getting a chinese alligator, there will be some available in a couple of months


Aren't they in the red list though?

I thought you weren't allowed to keep anything on the red list?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think crocodilians are very specialist and probably not a huge amount of legal/experienced keepers around


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

go for a chinese alligator there much nicer, theres some available in a couple of months


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

leptophis said:


> go for a chinese alligator there much nicer, theres some available in a couple of months



what makes you think that???????? Id assess the basis on why you want to keep them!! id reccommend _Paleoshuchus_ over _sinensis_ any time. Having worked with both and in contact with professional instituitions that keep large numbers and breed both species. I can confirm that you will learn far more working with dwarf caimen than you will chinese alligators. Those who think that the are 'much nicer' must be basing it on one individually housed specimen. Trust me when i say they are THE most difficult crocidillian species to keep togther.

IRI


----------

